# Avengers: Infinity War - Star Wars gratuliert zum neuen Kino-Rekord



## Icetii (1. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Infinity War - Star Wars gratuliert zum neuen Kino-Rekord* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Infinity War - Star Wars gratuliert zum neuen Kino-Rekord*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Mai 2018)

Mit anderen Worten, Disney gratuliert sich selbst.


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2018)

Das ist ja so als würde man seinen eigenen Social Media Status liken ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das ist ja so als würde man seinen eigenen Social Media Status liken ^^



Oder sich selbst fic... Ähm, die Hand schütteln.


----------



## Weissbier242 (1. Mai 2018)

War gestern drin und fand den Film grandios. Thanos ist ein super Bösewicht und das nicht unbedingt typische Marvel Ende ist auch sehr gut gewesen, wenn man es überhaupt Ende nennen kann. Will aber net Spoilern


----------



## weenschen (1. Mai 2018)

Fast and Furious 8 war der bisherige Spitzenreiter?  Auweia, sag ich da nur.


----------



## Odin333 (1. Mai 2018)

Ich fand ihn auch grandios. Alle bis auf einen der von mir nicht gemochten Superhelden sind drauf gegeagen und meine beiden Lieblingssuperhelden haben überlebt.
Beim nächsten Teil bin ich allerdings skeptisch wie man die Geschichte beenden wird und weil wohl leider nicht Adam Warlock die Hauptrolle spielen wird.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> [...]und weil wohl leider nicht Adam Warlock die Hauptrolle spielen wird.


... ich denke Adam wird aufgehoben wir Guardians of the Galaxy Teil 3.


----------



## Frullo (2. Mai 2018)

Zwar kann ich verstehen, dass die Amis voll auf ihre modernen Heldenmythen abfahren, aber warum der Rest des Planeten diesen "All-American-Heroes" (ich weiss, mit Ausnahmen...) derart huldigt, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis...


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Zwar kann ich verstehen, dass die Amis voll auf ihre modernen Heldenmythen abfahren, aber warum der Rest des Planeten diesen "All-American-Heroes" (ich weiss, mit Ausnahmen...) derart huldigt, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis...


... weil Comics in allen Teilen der Welt geliebt und gemocht werden, völlig unabhängig von Bildung und Ansehen? 

Natürlich wurden die meisten Comichelden von Amerikanern erdacht, aber spiegelten bereits vor Jahren die Kritik am bestehenden System wieder. Aliens, Frauen, Farbige ... all das ist als Kritik und Revolution anzusehen, genau so wie es z.B. Star Trek - TOS vorgemacht hat. 

Übrigens sind die Comiczeichner mit der gesellschaftlichen Kritik nicht am Ende, wenn man sich so die aktuellen Überarbeitungen von div. Charakteren anschaut, mehr Frauen, mehr Farbige, Homosexuelle [...].


----------



## Frullo (2. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil Comics in allen Teilen der Welt geliebt und gemocht werden, völlig unabhängig von Bildung und Ansehen?



Das mag so sein - ich habe schliesslich in meiner Jugend auch jede Menge Superman, Spiderman, der rote Blitz, usw. gelesen - allerdings ist und bleibt mein Lieblingscomic Asterix 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich wurden die meisten Comichelden von Amerikanern erdacht, aber spiegelten bereits vor Jahren die Kritik am bestehenden System wieder.



Dies ist eben das, was sich bei mir im Verlauf der Jahre doch massgeblich geändert hat: Während mir in meiner Jugend der "Amerizentrismus" nicht auffiel, nehme ich ihn heute umso mehr wahr.   



Rabowke schrieb:


> Aliens, Frauen, Farbige ... all das ist als Kritik und Revolution anzusehen, genau so wie es z.B. Star Trek - TOS vorgemacht hat.



Aber zumindest Star Trek trug weit weniger von diesem "Amerizentrismus" in sich als eben die "klassischen" Superhelden. Klar, Kirk stammte (wenn ich mich richtig entsinne) aus Ohio, aber trotzdem wurde dabei Amerika (im Sinne der Vereinigten Staaten) nicht als Zentrum der Welt repräsentiert. Star Wars geht dann sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und entkoppelt seine Mythologie komplett von allem Amerikanischen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens sind die Comiczeichner mit der gesellschaftlichen Kritik nicht am Ende, wenn man sich so die aktuellen Überarbeitungen von div. Charakteren anschaut, mehr Frauen, mehr Farbige, Homosexuelle [...].



Was gut ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> aber trotzdem wurde dabei Amerika (im Sinne der Vereinigten Staaten) nicht als Zentrum der Welt repräsentiert.



Naja, wo ist das Hauptquartier der Förderation?
Richtig, in San Francisco. Also ist Amerika schon irgendwo das Zentrum der Welt/Galaxie.



Frullo schrieb:


> Star Wars geht dann sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und entkoppelt seine Mythologie komplett von allem Amerikanischen.



Nun gut, das ist ja nun auch nicht schwer, bei einem Fantasy-Universum.


----------



## Frullo (2. Mai 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Naja, wo ist das Hauptquartier der Förderation?
> Richtig, in San Francisco. Also ist Amerika schon irgendwo das Zentrum der Welt/Galaxie.



Stop. Das ist das HQ der Sternenflotte, nicht zwingend der Föderation. So hat beispielsweise laut Memory Alpha der Föderationspräsident sein Büro in Paris: Erde | Memory Alpha, das Star-Trek-Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nun gut, das ist ja nun auch nicht schwer, bei einem Fantasy-Universum.



Für Amerikaner scheint dies durchaus nicht ganz so einfach zu sein. So spielt meines Wissens beispielsweise der Grösste Teil der Shannara-Chroniken auf dem Gebiet der heutigen USA.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das mag so sein - ich habe schliesslich in meiner Jugend auch jede Menge Superman, Spiderman, der rote Blitz, usw. gelesen - allerdings ist und bleibt mein Lieblingscomic Asterix


Comics sind "damals" komplett an mir vorbei gegangen, ich hab hatte nur die Mickey Maus und die Lustigen Taschenbücher. 



> Dies ist eben das, was sich bei mir im Verlauf der Jahre doch massgeblich geändert hat: Während mir in meiner Jugend der "Amerizentrismus" nicht auffiel, nehme ich ihn heute umso mehr wahr.


... dann bring doch mal Beispiele oder erklär mir, wie z.B. Thor nebst alles Nebendarstellern, Black Panther oder Guardians of the Galaxy durch die US Propaganda beeinflusst worden sind. Das sind jetzt nur willkürlich genommene Beispiele in Anlehnung an Avengers, selbst Iron Man und Cpt. Amerika, eigentlich per se die US Helden, gehen in und mit ihrer Geschichte kritisch um, selbst wenn das erst Nuancen und später dann komplette Plots in den Filmen darstellen, aber selbstverständlich wird auch in diesen Filmen Kritik geäußert.



> Aber zumindest Star Trek trug weit weniger von diesem "Amerizentrismus" in sich als eben die "klassischen" Superhelden. Klar, Kirk stammte (wenn ich mich richtig entsinne) aus Ohio, aber trotzdem wurde dabei Amerika (im Sinne der Vereinigten Staaten) nicht als Zentrum der Welt repräsentiert. Star Wars geht dann sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und entkoppelt seine Mythologie komplett von allem Amerikanischen.


... und doch wurde Star Trek & auch Star Wars "mal wieder" von Amerikanern entworfen und entwickelt. 

Ich persönliche finde, dass wir den Amerikanern durchaus zugestehen können, dass in dem Land wo so viele Charaktere und Geschichten entwicklet wurden, die Comics u.a. angesiedelt sind, hier auch die Geschichten spielen dürfen ... ich möchte jetzt kein Spidey der sich durch die Slums von Bangladesch hangelt.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Mai 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> [...]Für Amerikaner scheint dies durchaus nicht ganz so einfach zu sein. So spielt meines Wissens beispielsweise der Grösste Teil der Shannara-Chroniken auf dem Gebiet der heutigen USA.


... ich versteh da gerade dein Problem nicht. Tut mir leid. 

Es gibt US Autoren die denken sich ein fiktionales Universum aus, andere nutzen das Land was sie kennen für ihre Geschichten.

Wo genau ist denn jetzt das eigentliche Problem?!


----------



## Frullo (2. Mai 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich versteh da gerade dein Problem nicht. Tut mir leid.
> 
> Es gibt US Autoren die denken sich ein fiktionales Universum aus, andere nutzen das Land was sie kennen für ihre Geschichten.
> 
> Wo genau ist denn jetzt das eigentliche Problem?!



Ich habe kein Problem damit - da scheinst Du wohl etwas falsch verstanden zu haben. Es ist nur natürlich, dass man als Autor eines fiktionalen Universums die eigene Umgebung als Vorlage nimmt. Es ist ja auch nicht als Vorwurf gemeint. Nur ist es eben (für mich) erstaunlich, dass dann die _globale_ Resonanz so gross ist, wenn doch so vieles in diesem fiktionalen Universum _lokalisiert_ ist. Natürlich beinhalten Superhelden-Geschichten auch immer einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil an universell gültigen Themen und Mythen - aber meines Erachtens einfach nicht genug, um diesen globalen Effekt zu erklären.

Und bitte - das ist nicht als Wertung für die Qualität von Superhelden-Filmen zu verstehen: Ich habe diesen Avengers-Streifen gar nicht gesehen, daher enthalte ich mich einer Wertung. Aber alleine die Thematik (hauptsächlich amerikanische) "Superhelden" verursacht bei mir ein Stirnrunzeln, wenn von "erfolgreichster Film aller Zeiten" gesprochen wird.


----------



## Wubaron (2. Mai 2018)

Nun ja, die amerikanische Kultur wurde und wird sehr stark in die Welt exportiert und auch angenommen. Sieht man ja ganz schön bei aufkommenden Trends. Erst gehts in den USA los und kurz darauf macht die Welt das nach. Also eigentlich nicht verwunderlich das dem rest der Welt eben auch amerikanische Filme gefallen.

Wobei man den asiatischen, arabischen und russischen Raum mal einzeln betrachten sollte. Ich glaub hier haben amerikanische Produkte/Kulturgüter es nicht so leicht.


----------



## Frullo (2. Mai 2018)

Noch hierzu was:



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dann bring doch mal Beispiele oder erklär mir, wie z.B. Thor nebst alles Nebendarstellern, Black Panther oder Guardians of the Galaxy durch die US Propaganda beeinflusst worden sind.



Thor: Gemäss Marvel-Wiki erschafft Odin Dr. Donald Blake als "Host" für Thor. Und dieser Dr. Donald Blake ist, man höre und staune: Amerikaner  Wieso kein Skandinavier? Donald Blake (Earth-616) | Marvel Database | FANDOM powered by Wikia

Guardians of the Galaxy: Peter Quill aka Star Lord ist, man höre und staune: Amerikaner  Peter Quill (Earth-616) | Marvel Database | FANDOM powered by Wikia

Black Panther scheint da wirklich DIE Ausnahme zu sein. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und doch wurde Star Trek & auch Star Wars "mal wieder" von Amerikanern entworfen und entwickelt.



Ich sag's ja: Es gibt sie, die Visionäre wie Lucas und Roddenberry die grösstenteils oder gar gänzlich auf "Amerikanismus" verzichten können  Genauso wie ein Roland Emmerich DEN amerikanischen Patriotenfilm mit "Indipendence Day" realisieren konnte! (Wie die Amis dann Godzilla quittiert haben, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt  )



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich persönliche finde, dass wir den Amerikanern durchaus zugestehen können, dass in dem Land wo so viele Charaktere und Geschichten entwicklet wurden, die Comics u.a. angesiedelt sind, hier auch die Geschichten spielen dürfen ...



Natürlich darf man das 



Rabowke schrieb:


> ich möchte jetzt kein Spidey der sich durch die Slums von Bangladesch hangelt.



Äh... wieso nicht? So schlecht finde ich die Idee jetzt mal gar nicht


----------

